# MS Office XP [OUTLOOK Problem]



## josDesign (21. August 2002)

Servus, grüß euch!

Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht weis, wie ich das BCC Feld einblenden kann, wenn ich eine Nachricht schreiben möchte.

Wärs möglich, das mir jemand hilft?


----------



## goela (21. August 2002)

Einfach wenn Du eine neue Mail verfasst unter Ansicht die Option "BCC-Feld" anwählen! Schon ist das BCC-Feld eingeblendet.


----------



## josDesign (21. August 2002)

*Neee*

ich hab Óutlook 2002 dort gibts diesen Eintrag unter Ansicht nicht!


----------



## goela (21. August 2002)

Nicht in Outlook selber unter Ansicht schauen, sondern dann wenn Du eine MAIL verfassen willst!!!! Dort unter Ansicht - BCC-Feld!!!

Oder schau einfach mal hier dort steht aus sogar ausführlich beschrieben!!!

Ansonsten Lade Dir eben das Tool Outlook XP Tweaker herunter da kannst Du verstecke Dinge patchen!


----------

